# conio.c for OS X?



## Kinniken (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know if the conio.c library is available for Mac OS X?

TIA,

Kinniken


----------



## lurk (Apr 19, 2004)

You may find some hack through google but there really is no such critter as conio.h is a dos thing only.


----------



## Lycander (Apr 20, 2004)

Well here's the C source file:

http://handyboard.com/software/contrib/drushel/conio.c

or

http://brickos.sourceforge.net/docs/APIs/html-kern/HOLD_2conio_8c-source.html

conio is NOT a dos thing only. Do a Google search for conio.h and/or conio.c and you'll find a lot on it (as I did). It's available on Linux, so you should be able to tweak it a bit ot get it to work in OSX.


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2004)

Lycander said:
			
		

> conio is NOT a dos thing only. Do a Google search for conio.h and/or conio.c and you'll find a lot on it (as I did). It's available on Linux, so you should be able to tweak it a bit ot get it to work in OSX.



I guess you did not look at your own google search here is the description of the "Linux Version".



			
				Linux Software Map said:
			
		

> Description: This is a mostly complete implementation of the conio.h  for Linux - it was developed to make porting text based  DOS applications to Linux easier.  It implements all port I/O commands defined in Watcom's  conio.h and almost all other I/O commands defined in Borland's conio.h (including: keyboard input, formatted screen output, colors, windows...) using the curses library.  This release has some bug fixes and the possibilty to use  curses functions mixed with conio functions.



A compatibility library on Linux does not make it any less a DOS thing.  Also the links you mention above are for serial consoles that happen to be called conio.h and not actually answers to the the canonical "Where is conio.h?" question.  Remember Google searches don't include semantic information just syntactic...

The good news is that if the Linux version is written using curses you may be able to port it with little effort.

-Eric


----------



## Lycander (Apr 22, 2004)

lurk: 1, lycander: 0


----------



## lurk (Apr 22, 2004)

no harm no foul


----------

